# Can I use bonjela??



## RainbowDrop_x

I've got a major toothache.. I know I know the simple solution is to go to the dentist HOWEVER.....That is where my problems started!!!! I had a check up and wasn't having ANY pain whatsoever.. THEN he pokes around my mouth and I've had toothache ever since :cry:

The only thing so far that seems to work is paracetamol but I don't really like taking them too much incase they hurt LO so I was wondering if I could use bonjela??

OR does anyone else know another way of getting rid of toothache. WITHOUT going to the dentist :)

xxx


----------



## Celesse

From https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100002939.html _This medicine is not known to be harmful when used by pregnant women, providing the recommended dose is not exceeded, but it should be avoided towards the end of the pregnancy. Seek medical advice from your doctor or pharmacist before using any medicine during pregnancy._


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I phoned a pharmacist to ask this in 1st tri as I was getting my wisdom teeth. They said they don't recommend it as it has similar ingredients to aspirin so I didn't take it xx


----------



## saffy1978

I used bonjela at the dentists advice. Also you can use a teeny tiny dab of clove oil. Tastes nasty tho but does the trick. I wouldn't advise using either tho for more than a day or two. x


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

I used the bonjela teething gel as its good for 2 mth olds !


----------



## sophieee18

i craved bonjela in my 1st tri. i used to just rub the stuff all over my mouth!! hmmm.
i never thought about it not being safe during pregnacy?


----------



## daisyfflur

I thought bonjela was for mouth ulcers not tooth ache :shrug:


----------



## neverknew50

ive been suffering this week too, its horrible..... 
Bonjela should not be used in pregnancy as it contains asprin the pharmacist & dentist would not let me use it but if it is your tooth & not gum this wont help. There is some evidence clove oil can stimulate premature labour so i avoided it also. Paracetamol is perfectly safe. sorry hun but you may need to go to the dentist to get this resolved.


----------



## Dinks

Boots do a sore mouth gel with cetylpyridinium chloride (mild Antiseptic) and Lidocaine (mild anaesthetic) which you can use when pregnant. I found it helpful when I had sore gums. It was next to Bonjela and a similar price. 

Just re-read your post. It won't be any good for toothache though.


----------



## 05wilkesm

i used it as i was getting so many mouth ulcers it was unbearable!! But i only used a tiny bit i didnt smother my whole mouth in it type of thing :thumbup:
xx


----------

